# Promoting Algae Growth



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm wanting to make a faux background that looks like an overgrown jungle and for moss I was thinking about trying to cultivate green spot algae to grow on parts of it. Does anyone have any suggestions on how this might be accomplished?

-HollywoodBob


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

if you have an extra small aquarium (10g) you can always put the pieces you want algae to grow on in it, set it in a window so it gets the most direct sunlight possible, and add water. green algae should grow pretty quickly


----------

